# Auto Bracketing with a Nikon D40x



## Monz (Mar 17, 2008)

does anyone know if you can do auto bracketing with a D40x I can't find if or how to do it in the manual.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't know about auto bracketing on that camera...but it a very simple thing to do.

Take a shot, adjust the exposure (EC or use manual mode)...adjust it up, take a shot, adjust it down, take a shot.  There you go.


----------



## Monz (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah but I am lazy!


----------



## andrew99 (Mar 17, 2008)

No, lack of an internal auto-focus motor and auto-bracketing are the 2 main drawbacks for the D40/D40x.  When I'm playing with HDR, I do the exposures manually on a tripod as Mike suggested (I have a D40).


----------



## bhop (Mar 17, 2008)

Monz said:


> Yeah but I am lazy!



Too lazy to turn a thumbwheel?  That's pretty sad..


----------

